# Can Too Much Cardio Decrease Your Metabolism?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Adding more cardio to your exercise regimen will only help increase your fat loss right? If all else remains equal, the answer is usually yes: more calories burned = bigger calorie deficit = more fat loss. However, if you go overboard with your cardio, could the excessive training volume actually backfire on you and decrease [...]

*Read More...*


----------

